# MASSIVE AUDIO



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

HAS ANYBODY USED THERE SUBS? IF SO HOW DO THEY SOUND? TRYING TO DICIDE BETWEEN KICKERS CVR OR MASSIVES FOR MY TRUCK.


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 19, 2005)

Kicker CVR


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

kicker CVR without a doubt...

-qs


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

sorry but the Massive DMX's walk all over the Kicker CompVR's.........


----------



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

i am going with two 10"comp series massives or two 10" kicker cvrs. its going in a 04 crew cab truck so there isnt much room behind the seat. or should i go with 3 10"s?


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baby_girl_@Sep 8 2005, 08:38 PM~3778596
> *i am going with two 10"comp series massives or two 10" kicker cvrs. its going in a 04 crew cab truck so there isnt much room behind the seat. or should i go with 3 10"s?
> *


2 or 4, not 3


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 8 2005, 08:15 PM~3778493
> *sorry but the Massive DMX's walk all over the Kicker CompVR's.........
> *


those two subs arent in the same class bro... your comparing Massive's top end subs to kickers mediocre subs...

now if she was talking L7 to DMX's, now a more fair comparison...

She's comparing two 10"comp series massives with two 10" kicker cvrs... the CompVR's would shit on the comp series massives...

and i didnt think there was any room at all behind a crewcab... normally they place the subs in the storage compartment(if the truck has it) underneath the back seat, or you can buy a qlogic box that is made for that specific truck to go under the back seat...

which truck is it? i doubt there going anywhere but under the backseat...

if i'm right (which there is a fair chance that i am), you would only be able to do two 10's...

dont do odd number subs because when it comes down to wiring it and trying to match the ohm load, it just gets retarded and unnecessary... not saying it cant be done, but when you end up with 1.66ohms ohm load and a 2ohm stable amp, your gonna have that "i shit myself" look on your face....

2 compVr's will sound good in a 2 chamber sealed box giving each about 1cuft.

if you can fit a box behind the back seat, then try to tuck four back there, its most likely gonna be a home made box to make that happen but it will be something to see...

-qs


----------



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

one of my friends said he has put mostly 2 10s in these, but a few of them he has put 3 10s. there isnt much space but i seen in the new truckin magazine there are wo trucks with them behind the seat. so you are saying the kickers are going to sound better? they will be pushed by an older kicker zr1000 amp


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 19, 2005)

you better keep that amp turned down or it will rip those copm vr's to pieces.

very beasty amp, and underated.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

yes, the cvr's will outshine the other ones...

that amp is too powerful for two CVR's though...

they can only handle 300watts RMS a piece and that amp is rated at 500wattsRMS x 2 @ 2ohms...

if you do run the cvr's, your gonna have to turn your gain towards the min.

if you wanna keep searching for subs:

from the looks of it your gonna need a driver with no more then 6" mounting depth... there's not too mnay good subs out there that fall into that category... you might wanna try about 4 IDMAX or RE 8's... in the right enclosure, they will sound off...

-qs


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 8 2005, 07:54 PM~3778724
> *those two subs arent in the same class bro... your comparing Massive's top end subs to kickers mediocre subs...
> *


she didnt specify at the time 

and from my experience the DMX's are louder on a mic and for daily than the L7's they are more power hungry though


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

just go with 2 and give them gove air space 

oh also go with massive audio


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

To say the DMX's will stomp all over the L7's ....is an understatement 

I put almost 3k to my DMX prototype *DAILY* and it just laughs at it. And they're about 3 times the cost of one 10" L7. But well worth it if you wanna drop the cash on it. 

They're not really popular because basically not many has even heard of them, much less even seen one in person. But they do whop the hell out of an L7  ... and if anyone who's own an L7 thinks they're power hogs, the DMX is way worse (but thats the way its designed, to take an obscene amout of power)



For a video of my DMX and box build for my jeep, click  HERE to view it from the realm of excursion website.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Updated video link for my DMX at

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Mas...dio/dmx15.1.wmv


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

how much do they go for?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

DMX's can be purchased from anywhere between 600-800 .. and not too many dealers ive run across online, which is weird considering they're from LA.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

those massives have a stricking resemblance to RE subwoofers... kinda like the XXX's before they remade them...

but anyways, back to the thread's topic; the kicker compvr will outdo the massive comps... now dont go saying "no it wont, if you put it in a 3cuft box ported it'll womp the cvr"... realized that for her application, she's going sealed mostlikely and there isnt alot of room to get crunk with.... and even so, i think the cvr would spit on the massive comps ported too...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

***breaks out cutting torch*** we'll fix that space problem RIGHT UP.


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

Snoopdan.....
I always thought Visoniks were suppose to be junk, like next to parymid quality. Did you Snoopdan really win all those trophies with that Visonik amp? Just courious so please dont get offended !


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsammy_@Sep 10 2005, 08:03 PM~3789553
> *Snoopdan.....
> I always thought Visoniks were suppose to be junk, like next to parymid quality. Did you Snoopdan really win all those trophies with that Visonik amp?  Just courious so please dont get offended !
> *


the Visonik 4000d is a beast of an amp especially at 16-17v


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

no offense, I dont know if id buy any other version of Visonik but the 4000xd. I did get all those trophies though, just in the last few months. I do O.K. :biggrin: 

I researched the Visonik 4000xd pretty well before I dropped the cash on it. they run from anywhere new from $675 to 800...so if i paid that much money, it better be no where near Pyramid quality  

I push mine pretty hard, and it really doesnt get hot (it has a big ass muffin fan located on the motherboard, so that helps). If you find someone selling one used id highly suggest grabbing it.

Cause Pitbullx is right, you can wire them to 16 volts ....ard start arc welding with it :0


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 11 2005, 12:04 AM~3791335
> *no offense, I dont know if id buy any other version of Visonik but the 4000xd.  I did get all those trophies though, just in the last few months.  I do O.K.  :biggrin:
> 
> I researched the Visonik 4000xd pretty well before I dropped the cash on it.  they run from anywhere new from $675 to 800...so if i paid that much money, it better be no where near Pyramid quality
> ...


 I looked on ebay yesterday and found one with a buy it now price of 399. or 499. brand new not refurb., from what I heard everyone saying and then also seeing them sold at autozone and checker with the bass box combo I just figured not good. Interesting..... I think I read it was a digital amp...is it?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Its a digital hybrid (Class X) or at least its called that by Visonik. Here is the internals, they dont lie :




















I even had it on an L7 for a little while...of course it was way too much for it.










See what they dont tell you is, that you can clip a few resistors on the power supply, and bypass the protection on it, letting you wire it to 1 ohm or less. Its done on SPL setups all the time, and also enables you to utilize 16 volt setups as long as you have a 12 volt remote turn on lead. I like mine, hell if I had the extra money, id buy a couple more.


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

So if you clipped a couple resistors on the power supply would that make it an unregulated power supply ? Im not to smart when you get to deep on them. 
So then whats your opinion on the Ultimate DD1-1300S class D. Parts Express use to sell them. It is suppose to be a digital amp


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowsammy_@Sep 11 2005, 02:53 PM~3793845
> *So if you clipped a couple resistors on the power supply would that make it an unregulated power supply ? Im not to smart when you get to deep on them.
> So then whats your opinion on the Ultimate DD1-1300S class D. Parts Express use to sell them. It is suppose to be a digital amp
> *



Now dont get it twisted homie, there really is no such thing as a "digital" amp, that would be an amp running processors that turn analog signal into "0" and "1" 's and being converted back to analog ac signal for the speakers....


They just put "digitial" on it because of the newer class amplifiers that run cooler and more stable, like mono block amps. It really is a gimmick, there is no true digital amp that I know of, so dont save your pennies looking for a top of the line "digital" amplifier.

-J


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

Ive heard that too... that there are no true digital amps.I also heard if there were some the price would also be astronomical. I think that the digital amps I read a little about ,later said in the description that it was a hybrid. If the amp does convert the sound to "0" and "1"s then back to analog...would that still make for better sound or would it even be noticable if it did ?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

On the Visonik, you're not modifing the power supply so much, as removing the built in circuit protection that doesnt allow wiring impediences (ohms) of less than 4. When you clip the resistors, the amp's power supply could care less what you wire to it, and will push as hard as it can till it burns up. But thats sorta the point, and how often do you dump 3 or 4k of wattage into your subs all day right?

I didnt know we were going to get into a Digital amp discussion or I would of expanded on what I said  You can of course have digital inputs from a source (like a head unit) that is optical to a amp, but its really "whats the real point" You're still going to have to amplifiy that signal to analog anyway, and the extra processors they add onto the amplifier to do the digital processing can be a more of a circuit design headache more than anything, since the digital signal is often overshot thru the switching FET's adding noise to the carrier - which was supposedly the reason why you didnt want to have a digital amplifier in the first place, so Its a double edged sword, and mostly a gimmic born of engineering overdesign. Doesnt mean its bad, doesnt mean its good, just means you're going to pay more for an "active" digital sound processor noise filter built into the preamp section of your amplifier. 

When I took the above pictures of my Visonik amp, I could see in the preamp section of the amplifier motherboard, exactly where these extra processors are. They're piggybacked onto taller mini-boards with a little chip on the top. You can clearly tell by looking at the amp's motherboard where the higher heiarchy is for the processing for this "hybrid class-x" amp is.

I dont know if that helped anyone though 

As far as the Ultimate amp is concerned, I apologize, ive never messed with any Ultimate product before (which is odd, since they've been in business for like, ever) But since ive never heard anything bad about them, thats always a plus.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 11 2005, 07:26 PM~3795217
> *On the Visonik, you're not modifing the power supply so much, as removing the built in circuit protection that doesnt allow wiring impediences (ohms) of less than 4.  When you clip the resistors, the amp's power supply could care less what you wire to it, and will push as hard as it can till it burns up.  But thats sorta the point, and how often do you dump 3 or 4k of wattage into your subs all day right?
> 
> I didnt know we were going to get into a Digital amp discussion or I would of expanded on what I said   You can of course have digital inputs from a source (like a head unit) that is optical to a amp, but its really "whats the real point"  You're still going to have to amplifiy that signal to analog anyway, and the extra processors they add onto the amplifier to do the digital processing can be a more of a circuit design headache more than anything, since the digital signal is often overshot thru the switching FET's adding noise to the carrier - which was supposedly the reason why you didnt want to have a digital amplifier in the first place, so Its a double edged sword, and mostly a gimmic born of engineering overdesign.  Doesnt mean its bad, doesnt mean its good, just means you're going to pay more for an "active" digital sound processor noise filter built into the preamp section of your amplifier.
> ...


Pretty much what I said, in a nutshell.


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow snoopdan, good knowledge..dont be gettin' a big head though. Interesting about the resistors being clipped. Ive never heard of that or knew about that. So then could you potentialy do that to any amp digital or not, like my kenwood, not that I would cause it works dang good right now? But I would assume they are similar in that aspect of ohm loads. 
Speaking of burning up , my kenwood has a fan built in but it gets untouchabley hot if ran to long and pushed...its never shut down though !!! :cheesy: 
Sorry to ask the q's but Im interested in how certain things work and if you dont mind answering q's I do appreciate it. I know people say to do your own research but I probably would never think of running a Hybrid Digital amp so I would never take the time to look it up. I barely know about the working of a class a/b amp....I do know how to hook them up and how to wire the subs and what impeadence matching is....which puts me ahead of some people who dont even want to research that. Thanks again


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsammy+Sep 11 2005, 09:08 PM~3795423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey the way I look at it, im free advice. I read tons and tons of articles on DIY circuit building so I can get a general knowledge base of how things work particularly in amplification. This way, its easier to read thru the marketing BS that infests the data specs when you look up an amplifier you are considering purchasing. Its really just a twisted hobby :biggrin: And you know, you COULD do a search on a forum, but you might not exactly turn up what you're looking for. Which is why I scoff at people who say "Look it up, thats what the search button is for" - but that feature is as only good as the way the thread its looking for is presented when its posted, and not necessiarly its content. So no question is really stupid or unbased, and I dont mind at all helping people out...thats what a forum is for - RIGHT ? :biggrin: 

allthough, I think we all jacked this thread :0


----------

